# Ignaz Pleyel



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Listening on classical fm a few days ago heard a flute concerto - spirited piece and some lovely passages - turned out to be Pleyel.

Not as good as the mozart flute concertos of course but - enjoyable and perhaps worth another listen - I rarely feel that way about anybody other than mozart or haydn from that era - even CPE I rarely revisit.

So what else is worth listening to from Pleyel? I think he composed a lot.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

From the "whole" lot: try these ones: Clarinet Concertos, Piano Trios and the Prussian Quartets .
CPO has some wonderful recordings .


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Ignaz Pleyel... play on! (According to Chopin, his pianos weren't bad either.)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pleyel moved to Paris in 1795 and began a music publishing business in 1797. He began manufacturing pianos in 1807.

Prior to 1795, he was present at a musical evening in Vienna where Beethoven performed and improvised. On hearing the latter, Pleyel rushed to the piano and seized Beethoven’s hands and kissed them.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I collected many his string quartets that available in market (see this blog). Apart of that I also like his Cello concerto and one cd on symphonie concertante + violin concerto.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I love his Symphonie Concertantes (A, B flat, D for 2 Violins). I also enjoy his four cello concertos (3 in C, and 1 in D). I have a number of his symphonies and a violin concerto. I enjoy them all, but I especially like the Symphonie Concertantes.


----------



## John Kiunke (Mar 25, 2016)

His Symphony in F minor is a very nice piece, but my favorite works of his are the nine Prussian Quartets (CPO). I actually prefer them to many of Haydn and Mozart's quartets. He, Kozeluch, and Haydn, were the big three from about 1785 to 1800. Mozart, Beethoven and Gyrowetz were popular too, but the former three were all referred to at one point as the most popular composer in Europe.


----------

